# replacing carbon stays with ti on litespeed- can it be done



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry for asking this question again but a sale is waiting on me.

Can litespeed replace the carbon stays on an 05 siena with ti if needed and if so, is this a job that wont cost an arm and a leg!

cheers.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

You should call up Litespeed and ask.
I am fairly certain it will be quite pricey though.


----------



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

cheers, i did. ABG got back to me and said "this is something we cannot do"!!!.. i was just worried about the longevity of the carbon but they also pointed out that the lifetime warrenty covers this...phew


----------

